# does anyone own a triplet triple tandem bike ?



## dave soi (24 Mar 2020)

if anyone here owns a triple tandem bike here i will gladly take tips. a bonus if you are in Ireland


----------



## Alex H (25 Mar 2020)

https://tandem-club.org.uk/forum/discussions


----------



## Sixmile (18 Apr 2020)

I live in Ireland and have a tandem, but not a triplet. Two out of three ain't bad surely!


----------



## dave soi (28 Apr 2020)

nice to know theres tandems in ireland.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

If you're down in _The Banner_, check with Tierney's Cycles, Ennis. They used to hire them out, and had a nearby tandem club.


----------



## dave soi (6 May 2020)

they hired triplets or tandems ? @classic33


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

dave soi said:


> they hired triplets or tandems ? @classic33


Tandems certainly, two on the premises.
Triplets, they can get.


----------



## dave soi (9 May 2020)

wait what they can get triplets in what about quads lol.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2020)

dave soi said:


> wait what they can get triplets in what about quads lol.


It's the local club that loans(ed) them the triplets.

One owner is out the Tulla Road, new houses on the right hand side, headed out.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2020)

@dave soi, What part of Ireland are you in?


----------



## dave soi (10 May 2020)

am in carlow but i already own a thorn trident triplet i was just amazed that you can rent them at all in ireland.


----------



## dave soi (10 May 2020)

do you know if they can get quad tandems in ? i might be up for a holiday if so. @classic33


----------



## Sixmile (10 May 2020)

dave soi said:


> nice to know theres tandems in ireland.



Bar the tandem club in Belfast who take out the blind stokers, i have never seen a tandem in Ireland. That was until I bought ours 3 weeks ago. On one of our first rides, we seen 2 other tandems in our wee town which was unbelieveable. Seen then, I have spotted another tandem out on the road so there are a few. I've yet to see another Circe tandem this side of the pond though.


----------



## dave soi (10 May 2020)

yes people do have them but it takes seeing someone else out on one to make them take theirs out.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

https://westirelandcycling.com/product/tandem-bike-to-hire-in-galway-bikes/

These are actually on here, @Charlotte's Tandems
http://www.outdoorni.com/local-outdoors/news/685/free-tandem-hire-in-northern-ireland/

https://www.greenmarblecycletours.com/bicycles-for-hire/

The one in Foxford, that hired them out, closed, to my knowledge, when the owner died.

There's a small place in Tuamgraney, left at the triangular roundabout, then right and it's on your right, provided you're going the right way on the right road, that had two outside.


----------



## dave soi (10 May 2020)

i doubt anyone in ireland hires quad tandems huh ?


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

dave soi said:


> i doubt anyone in ireland hires quad tandems huh ?


Get two tandems!


https://www.phoenixparkbikes.com


----------



## dave soi (11 May 2020)

everyone says that i have a tandem and triplet was just curious. i would have gone to ride a quad to see what its like.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2020)

dave soi said:


> everyone says that i have a tandem and triplet was just curious. i would have gone to ride a quad to see what its like.


Only quad, four riders, I've ridden is the ZEM4. Not really suitable for use when touring.


----------



## dave soi (11 May 2020)

interesting


----------

